# ROM Question..WiFi



## confused1234 (Sep 25, 2011)

Does adding any of these customs rom coming out allow you the vow tether wifi without the track?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

This is the developer forum. Please stick to the general. To answer your question though I believe that unleashed does through the bionic box


----------



## tehsusenoh (Sep 22, 2011)

Not so sure about tracking, but you can surely apply the usual database modification.


----------

